

Open-source Functional Language Extensions to C# 6 - sdesimone
http://www.infoq.com/news/2014/11/lang-ext-csharp-functional-exts

======
sdesimone
Lang Ext, an open-source library for C# written by London-based Paul Louth,
provides a set of helper functions and types that aim to "bring some of the
functional world into C#" while trying to look like extensions to the language
itself.

